# HELP!!!! iMac G3 233MHz not booting.



## Robertahilljr (Nov 29, 2009)

Hi everyone, I'm having a slight problem, I have a Imac bondi blue G3 233MHz.. only has 32mb ram at the moment... but have got extra ramm at the ready but not installed yet, and it's got a 4Gb HDD. I know my basics on it as I'm a computer tech for pc's but i'm new to mac's.. I have had this Imac up and running but had a few problemsd with it too, Last night I restarted my imac and now when I turn it on the power goes orange and stays that way, theres no start up tone and nothing starts or anything, please help if posible 

Rob


----------



## icemanjc (Nov 29, 2009)

I would unplug it, then take out the ram and then reseat it. See if that works.


----------



## Robertahilljr (Nov 29, 2009)

I did and had it working... but now it's stoped and it's got its original built in ramm now  is there anything else I can try? all that is plugged in is power, keyboard and mouse.. no extra external devices...

Thanks,

Rob


----------



## icemanjc (Nov 29, 2009)

Try making sure all the cables for the CD ROM drive, and the Hard Drive are seated right, so unplug them then plug them back in. Pull out the ram again, take out the PRAM battery and let it sit for a while. Then put it all back in and try again.


----------



## Robertahilljr (Nov 29, 2009)

i just started it up... and it did half the boot sound and then stopped and nothing.... I tryed the reset button on the main board and thats done nothing...


----------



## DeltaMac (Nov 29, 2009)

Try reseating the processor module.
If you are getting only the amber LED now, the most likely problem is the analog/video board.


----------



## icemanjc (Nov 29, 2009)

If that doesn't work, unplug the computer, take out the PRAM battery, let it sit for 5 minutes. After that, with the computer still unplugged press the power button and hold it for 10 seconds.
Then start it back up.

And I read somewhere that if you hold the shift key on startup it might work? Not sure how it affects it, but it's worth a try.


----------

